# New here but far from new



## snake (Feb 7, 2014)

I wanted to share some of my TRT experiences with my fellow brethren.

ABOUT ME
48 years old, training since I was 15 years old, did a three BB shows when I was in my late 20’’s, found out PL was more my thing. Competed in the 198’s then the 220’s and up some respectable numbers without any drugs.

MY TRT JOURNEY
It started about 4 years ago. Noticed that I wasn't feeling 21 anymore I asked my GP to test my “T”. It came back at about 200 so he started me on Testim Gel one tube a day; retested in a month and still low so we went with two tubes. I hated the stick gel and with a wife and young children it was not long until I went to the shot; 200mg/wk.

WHAT I HAVE LEARNED
I realized early on that I didn't know a damn thing and that the endocrine system is very dynamic. I have come to terms with not being 21 anymore but I will be damned if I am going to look and feel like a 48 year old. I am convinced that TRT has changed my life for the better. Yes the day will come when I go slowly into the night, but that day is not today and for that I have myself to thank. 

If I can help anyone please let me know. I wish I had someone there when I started, so ask away on whatever you like; TRT, training, I even give out bad advice on marriage. Basketball it probably the only subject I won’t talk about, everything else is in play.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 7, 2014)

welcome to the site snake!! so only bad advice on marriage eh? and what do u think of the nuggets or the heat for the championship this year :32 (14):


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome aboard Brother.
That avi pict looks like it off a cruise boat in the Bahamas. LOL I just came back from one and wish I was still there.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome to UG.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome to the UGBB community from a fellow grey beard.....lol.....47 and quickly approaching the 8....lol

I am also on trt and have ventured into the dark side a few times as well.  It's cool that you've got experiences to share....also no doubt you'll be listening/learning as well as there are many guys here with decades of experience that we also all have the benefit of learning from which you'll certain appreciate.


----------



## DF (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB!


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Welcome aboard Brother.
> That avi pict looks like it off a cruise boat in the Bahamas. LOL I just came back from one and wish I was still there.



Yup, last summer. Good call!


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Welcome to the UGBB community from a fellow grey beard.....lol.....47 and quickly approaching the 8....lol
> 
> I am also on trt and have ventured into the dark side a few times as well.  It's cool that you've got experiences to share....also no doubt you'll be listening/learning as well as there are many guys here with decades of experience that we also all have the benefit of learning from which you'll certain appreciate.



I did some venturing myself for the first time. Just a bump up in my "T" for 16 weeks. It will happen again by summer.


----------



## Azog (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome to the Underground Snake!   Good post man, glad you joined us.


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome brother


----------



## riprockwell (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome to UG Snake. I have been on TRT for a while myself and it is definitely a journey and takes a lot of dialing in especially with all other hormones factored in.  There is a lot of know so its good to have you on-board.


----------



## woodswise (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB bro.


----------



## amore169 (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB, I been on prescribed TRT myself for almost 8 years, what I would advice u is that keep an eye on your  hemoglobin/hematocrit and your E2, some people can run cycles without any issues regarding BP or E2 while others like myself that with just TRT dosages have to donate blood and keep an eye on my E2.


----------



## snake (Feb 8, 2014)

amore169 said:


> Welcome to UGBB, I been on prescribed TRT myself for almost 8 years, what I would advice u is that keep an eye on your  hemoglobin/hematocrit and your E2, some people can run cycles without any issues regarding BP or E2 while others like myself that with just TRT dosages have to donate blood and keep an eye on my E2.



Ya, not the kind of information you get at the Dr. office. Now to me and after educating myself, don't you think that basic advice would come out of a Dr. mouth as soon as you started  your TRT?! Never a word about my E2, he did test my Total Estrogen which is of little help. 

Donate blood? Talk about a win-win! You get an oil change and help someone out in the process. I go twice a year at the minimum and it's one of the best things you can do for your heart. I know guys on AAS that use a 18G needle to bleed themselves out.


----------



## snake (Feb 8, 2014)

To all: Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 9, 2014)

welcome to the UG!!!


----------



## juuced (Feb 12, 2014)

welcome to the group!   based on the photo it looks like you got your diet under control as well.


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome to The Underground Snake, this place is great. I am new to TRT, good to have you here.


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome snake!  So what is your TRT protocol.  Has it changed much over the years since you got dialed in with injections?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Welcome snake!  So what is your TRT protocol.  Has it changed much over the years since you got dialed in with injections?




My TRT has started with the gel for a year. As I posted, I hated it. 200 mg of Test Cyp. 1x/wk. One light cycle of 200 mg 2x/week for 15 weeks. No AI while on 200 mg, never did the HCG. Nothing really has changed.


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2014)

juuced said:


> welcome to the group!   based on the photo it looks like you got your diet under control as well.



Thanks! I was about 205-210 there. I keep around 215 in the winter and then peel 5-10 off in the summer with cardio. My diet is normal for someone who is looking to stay in shape. I hold to a good diet M-F and eat what I want on the weekend while trying to keep the protein up to 1g/BW. It's a better pic of me; would anyone post a bad one of themselves?  I was really tan there but the sun washed me out.; a problem that BB have with the stage lights.

Ow, based on your Avatar, you also have your diet under control. lol!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome to the family brother


----------



## snake (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got some bloods back. Total Testosterone was about 600, Free Testosterone was 135. Estrogen Total was less than 50. I asked for E2 but didn't get it. I wondering if my E is too low.


----------

